# Swiss Mercedes



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

arrived by afternoon post. quick strap change .



















see the arrow hand ? Rodania Datafonic 17 jewel with mercedes crowns-clean face 20 micron plated and yes the date does change ok!

crack at 6 but otherwise seems fine ON TOP










back has locking ring which covers edge of top hat style back plate keeping it in place. Ring comes off but inner exceedingly difficult to remove -infact not been able to.. still alarm sets and buzzes as should alarm and manual wind seem smooth winders .probably a version of memostar schild movement inside? -quite a liitle bargain methinks.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice find, well done :smartass:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

its a beauty


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

How old is it?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

probably late 60s I think- research required .


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that one. Abit of retro never hurt anyone.


----------

